
How a workflow management system can transform you into a model worker - PeOe
https://blog.zenkit.com/how-a-workflow-management-system-can-transform-you-into-a-model-worker-7777853a0a19
======
PaulHoule
If I'd written this one, my marketing friends would ask me "Where is the call
to action?"

